# Hi everyone,pls help



## Hercules2013 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi everyone,its nice to be here.
Anyway my dog Hercules who is 1.5 yrs old has some issues maybe you can help me with.He goes to daycare during the day & when he comes out what I think is excitement scares others and i dont like it.He jumps and barks,sometimes sounding like he wants to eat someone.Ive been trying to keep him calm when he comes out to go home and make him sit which he will do but all the time he is barking and "talking"
How do I get him to be calm?
Also in the car he totally freaks out at others,mostly when we are leaving daycare.He acts the same when me and my wife take him for a walk with our other dog(a Doxie)
On the other side of the coin I can take him into stores,the dog park and Petsmart & everyone comments how well behaved he is and lets others pet him and he loves it.Again,not with our other dog,maybe hes being protective over her?
I would really appreciate some help.Thanks everyone.

Here he is on his "bed"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What are you doing to train him? Sounds like he needs some structured training time and management.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful dog! Does not sound like any kind of aggression, sounds more like you've got a "talker" and there are certain things that make him excited...seeing you after daycare, seeing strange sights or other people or animals when in the car, showing off and being mouthy when walking with your other dog...is he american show lines, because there is a certain line of ASL that are well known for being talkers and singers. Don't think the issue is being protective of your other dog, think it might be more like an issue of "hey, look at me, look at me". Welcome to the board!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd be walking him without the other dog for right now. I'd accept that he's going to be a nut when leaving day care (maybe stop taking him?). Mine are both idiots when I pick them up from boarding if I have them brought out together. They feed off one another. My youngster (not show line BTW) is incredibly vocal. Go to open a door at home... I'm just glad I live outside of town on my own 10 acres!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Once upon a time, I took my parents' dogs to PetsMart to be groomed. Well, I took the old dog to be groomed, and the yearling dog mostly just to get him out and about. 

Anyway, I started with Pip and took him in and handed him over to the groomers, and then I had a good 2 hours to kill, so I went and got Cujo. Cujo was doing awesome, he saw many people, and dogs, and he was a perfect gentleman. He was so good that when the time came to pick Pippy up, I thought I could manage the pair of them. Pip was about 14, so not exactly the type to cause lots of trouble.

Anyway, on our way out of the salon area a Great Pyranese was coming in, and Cujo went ballistic. What was all that about you nut? Again when he saw a dog in the store, total nutcase. And outside (we were rushing to the car) and he saw a Rottweiler puppy, baby puppy, and he acted like he wanted to eat it too. Really the only difference was that the old, smaller, weaker, less dominant dog was now with us. 

Not sure if that story helps or not.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Jumping, if on people, should not be allowed. Vocal is ok if you want vocal. Not good to have a dog going bananas in the car while you are driving. Work on the quiet command. Fiona and I are still working on it, but when she barks and I don't want her to, she gets a correction via my voice. If she barks again, she gets a collar correction. If she barks again, down stay command. Praise him when he barks at the right time... Burglars at the door.
You decide when is the right time.

Good luck.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I forgot to mention that he looks like a sweetheart


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have an excitable boy too. My reactions and body language and even body placements make a difference. Down-stay is the big thing, I'll tolerate grumbling in that situation, it kinda sounds like "look at me,she's mine, the car is mine, this little dog is mine , just a thought,,,


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh yeah, "look at me, she's mine, the car is mine, everything's mine, MINE, MINE, MINE"...lolol...boy, do I know that gig, lolol!!! I also know, "get away from my mother, do not even LOOK at my mother, back up, back up, back UP", hahaha...


----------



## Hercules2013 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses.I have been walking him alone and he does good.Yesterday when I brought him INTO daycare he was soo good.A little boy was petting him and he was sniffing a kitten.He also stayed still and was very good even when others were around for his daycare photos.
Does anyone have any ideas as how to make him be calm when hes very excited? thanks for the compliments also.Here he is with our other dog


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It works best for me if I can chill myself. The youngster also knows the command "wait" and when she's a nut at the door, "platz" and "wait" tamp it down significantly.


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

Hercules2013 said:


> Thanks for all the responses.I have been walking him alone and he does good.Yesterday when I brought him INTO daycare he was soo good.A little boy was petting him and he was sniffing a kitten.He also stayed still and was very good even when others were around for his daycare photos.
> Does anyone have any ideas as how to make him be calm when hes very excited? thanks for the compliments also.Here he is with our other dog


There s a game you can try that has helped me with Kaia.
Have a run around with him make noises get him excited. Then stop and throw in a random command or two. Treat praise etc


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds like he needs a bit more exercise. He is a good looking dog.


----------

